# Birthday Haul: Mac, Cco, And Sephora!!!



## angieangel (Mar 21, 2010)

I went absolutely nuts the past week! Got a bunch of giftcards for my birthday <3<3<3 and bought a lot of amazing goodies!

From MAC, I bought a Petals and Peacocks and Ever Hip l/s [already had Blooming Lovely and Peachstock(pro)]. Got three lipglasses in Frankly Fresh, Perennial High Style, and English Accents. Bought the Nail lacquer in Blue India, the BP in Shell Pearl, and the Med makeup bag-which is absolutely beautiful, although I wish the inside was made of better quality.

From Napa CCO I got Fun in the sun mineralized kit-was dying for Shimpagne but did not want to pay $60 for it. They don't give employee discounts on holiday sets so I knew it would be better to get it when it hit the CCO-I only paid $29!!!!! It came with Shimpagne MSF, Play on Plums MES, and Nuance MB which now I have 2 of P.O.P. and Nuance. Also picked up a few lipsticks in: Show Orchid, Underplay x2, Faultlessly FW, Kanga Rouge, and Pink Nouveau. Got Magnetique l/g as well!!! 

From SF company store (they always have the BEST and sometimes RAREST finds!) I would go there more often but truth is I only get to go when my boyfriend is willing to drive me there because I refuse to drive downtown. I picked up backups for my Mcqueen paintpots in Pharaoh and Otherworldly. They had Electrosky as well but I barely use mine as is. I also bought another 109 brush (now one will be for powder, and one for liquid). Picked up two liquidlast liners in Disc Black and Pop Iris!! It's a shame I started getting into them now when a lot of the awesome colorful ones have been d/c'd. Also picked up Frostlight fluidline which I am loving. Also picked up yet another Solar White e/s, the last one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I cant resist the thought of passing up only paying $7 for it. I wanted to buy more blushes since they had a huge stock, but only picked up a backup of hipness from Fafi (my all time fave). Swatches On A Mission from style warriors but passed it up! When I got into the car and looked at that swatch, I was thinking DARN WHY DIDNT I GET IT!!! So maybe the next time I'm around there I'll pick it up. 

My sister got me a Sephora gift card and I picked up the Shady Lady vol 2 palette. The shadows are sooooooo gorgeous and now I regret not getting vol. 1!! I also got La Base Primer by Lancome which I have been wanting to try and compare with Smashbox photo finish. Picked up 3 more Urban Decay Shadows to complete my Vault box: Secret Service, X, and Perversion.

I'm so excited to play with all my goodies


----------



## blusherie (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow!! Amazing haul! Enjoy all of your new stuff!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Mar 22, 2010)

you were able to go to the sf cco?!  is it open to the public now?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah is the SF CCO open to the public now? Where can I find the MAC brushes at The Company Store? Is it in the MAC section?


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 22, 2010)

Excellent b-day haul!


----------



## angieangel (Mar 22, 2010)

I think it's still not open to the public unfotunately. they limit visitors to embarcadero workers or ELC employees and will ask for  badge or ID. I work for Lauder so they let me in. if there's something specific u gals are looking for, I wouldn't mind helping y'all out- the only thing is I don't go too often, maybe once every two months..driving downtown gives me anxiety!


----------



## angieangel (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_yeah is the SF CCO open to the public now? Where can I find the MAC brushes at The Company Store? Is it in the MAC section?_

 
they keep full size brushes at the register and holiday set brushes by the mac wall and near the nail polishes. hth!


----------



## purplerinne (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angieangel* 

 
_I think it's still not open to the public unfotunately. they limit visitors to embarcadero workers or ELC employees and will ask for  badge or ID. I work for Lauder so they let me in. if there's something specific u gals are looking for, I wouldn't mind helping y'all out- the only thing is I don't go too often, maybe once every two months..driving downtown gives me anxiety! _

 

Lucky!! I went to that store when it first opened and opened to the public so I hauled quite a lot.  I wish they'd open it up again....I'll take Bart to get there!


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## Snarkling (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome haul! I didn't realize Shimpagne was in the Holiday kit. I have to pick that up the next time I'm at the CCO.


----------



## hhunt2 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great Haul! I love it! 

Sadly, those are the 2 ccos I havent been to.  You are really lucky to get into the SF location.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2010)

what a great way to celebrate your birthday! enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice! Happy birthday to you, indeed!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 4, 2010)

enjoy it..


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 14, 2010)

Great birthday haul! Those paint pots are an awesome find!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday! What a great haul!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

wow thats amazingg i hope u enjoy it


----------

